# Best Deodorizer?



## lukem5 (Mar 26, 2017)

For the car interior... that is...

I know ozone generators work great but I heard the ozone can make u blind cause other health problems over time (it is trioxygen so oxidizes anything it touches very easily).

Fragrances simply cover the smell and i'd rather not breath it in 40+ hours a week..

Are there any other deodorizing solutions out there?


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Well you don't want to sit in a room while a ozone machine is working, but it's fine afterwards.

I like Ozium, it smells strong for a minute but dissipates quickly and then neutral.


----------



## E30addixt (Dec 4, 2016)

Arm and Hammer baking soda fridge packs. I leave one under the seat.


----------



## thatridesharegirl (Jul 7, 2016)

A problem with a lot of deodorizers (in my experience) is that some pax can be allergic. I had complaints that ozium was too strong, some people are allergic to natural products containing citrus, New Car scent things make people sneeze, etc.

This is the ONLY one (Linen and Sky) I've found strong enough to cover up 100ish rides per week without being too pungent or triggering pax allergies. I don't use it in my personal car, but it does the job for my uber car. I stick it under the driver seat.

Pax love it. I get a lot of compliments on the odor and perceived cleanliness of my car.

Also, having high-wall plastic floor mats prevent the carpet/interior from smelling dank and moldy if you live somewhere with the occasional puddle or deluge.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

thatridesharegirl said:


> A problem with a lot of deodorizers (in my experience) is that some pax can be allergic. I had complaints that ozium was too strong, some people are allergic to natural products containing citrus, New Car scent things make people sneeze, etc.
> 
> This is the ONLY one (Linen and Sky) I've found strong enough to cover up 100ish rides per week without being too pungent or triggering pax allergies. I don't use it in my personal car, but it does the job for my uber car. I stick it under the driver seat.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

thatridesharegirl said:


> A problem with a lot of deodorizers (in my experience) is that some pax can be allergic. I had complaints that ozium was too strong, some people are allergic to natural products containing citrus, New Car scent things make people sneeze, etc.
> 
> This is the ONLY one (Linen and Sky) I've found strong enough to cover up 100ish rides per week without being too pungent or triggering pax allergies. I don't use it in my personal car, but it does the job for my uber car. I stick it under the driver seat.
> 
> ...


I bought one of these, put it under the center console. It smelled good for a few days. After that, it was weak. Anything that will last for longer?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Zero Odor.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Zero Odor.
> 
> View attachment 233467


Where can haz?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Where can haz?


Amazon. It is sold at my local grocery store.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber_Yota_916 said:


> Amazon. It is sold at my local grocery store.


If I could only find some that would keep it's intensity for a week, that would be great!

I'm thinking essential oils may work longer.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Old Hot-Rod trick:










Put some of them under your Seat.
The Car will smell like fresh Laundry.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

This has been my experience:

1) Ozone generator: I had one a few years ago.. Used it in the house all the time - it was great, but it DID cause rubber items in the vicinty to age prematurely and basically fall apart/melt after several months. Used it in the car ONCE and there was some kind of weird reaction with the plastic/vinyal that made a gross/weird smell so never put it in a car again
2) Used Frebreze air freshener (not the odor remover)..smelled great and didnt linger/wasnt too strong, but it was (mineral?) oil based and left a film all over everything
3) Now i use Ozium.. that stuff is STRONG!! I use VERY little, and leave the windows down for a few minutes..So far seems to be the best option.


----------



## ustabefast (May 21, 2018)

I put a sock filled with kitty litter under the seat.


----------



## Kitten (Jun 18, 2018)

I take those wax cubes you melt and rub my floor mats down with them (rubber) then rub it inside my vents, a sock with kitty litter and baking soda mixed together under my seat .


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

Soap and water and clean clothes 

Don't cowboy bathe-feet, face,asshole and arm pits 
Then a big spray Drakkar Noir


----------



## LMactans (Jun 20, 2018)

Snowblind said:


> Old Hot-Rod trick:
> 
> View attachment 233753
> 
> ...


Please don't! These things cause some pretty awful asthma attacks in pax. I can't even walk down the detergent aisle in a store because of this stuff.

A clean car for one. Anti-allergen Febreeze or the Free and Clear version. Airing out the car each day, riding with the windows down for a minute or two, and wiping surfaces with wipes that don't have a strong odor. Clean is a far better scent than perfumed.


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

I use these. One under the middle seat once a week .









Once a month I use a steam cleaner on my carpets with deodorizer. Get lots of compliments. Every other car freshener I've tried is overpowering. The best smell is no smell! The leather has a faint hint of new car leather which makes it feel natural.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I use these. One under the middle seat once a week .
> View attachment 241022
> 
> 
> Once a month I use a steam cleaner on my carpets with deodorizer. Get lots of compliments. Every other car freshener I've tried is overpowering. The best smell is no smell! The leather has a faint hint of new car leather which makes it feel natural.


Very cool, henrygates , I will try those.
Amazon has them (25 for $7.00).
I'll let you know.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

There is no scientific proof that ozone machines do anything at all for odors. Most deodorizers try to cover up smells and make things worse, leaving your car smelling like a cheap hotel.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

henrygates said:


> I use these. One under the middle seat once a week .
> View attachment 241022
> 
> 
> Once a month I use a steam cleaner on my carpets with deodorizer. Get lots of compliments. Every other car freshener I've tried is overpowering. The best smell is no smell! The leather has a faint hint of new car leather which makes it feel natural.


I just received them and must say, I really like them.
The Smell is not overwhelming, and does remind you of a fresh leather like smell.
Also small enough to stick in-between seats, I'm using them in my Leather Couch in the House as well.
Time will tell how long they last, but so far, so good.
Thanks, henrygates .


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Farting does the trick.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Farting does the trick.


Thank you. We're all refreshed and challenged by your unique point of view.


----------

